# Formulas de las leyes



## Nato_msc (Nov 25, 2005)

Hola, me gustaria que alguien me pasase las leyes(formulas) físicas relacionadas con esto, para ir aprendiendolas o recordandolas...exceptuando las de Ohm y Watt.

Gracias con antelación y saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 26, 2005)

Nato_msc, hay varias páginas en Internet con la información que buscas.

Estas son algunas de ellas:

http://www.bowest.com.au/library.html    (Inglés)

http://www.redeya.com/electronica/tutoriales/ZIP/ebasica.zip   (Español)

http://www.angelfire.com/scifi/electronica1/  (Curso electrónica básica)

http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion1.htm (Curso electrónica básica)


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Elektor (Nov 26, 2005)

Hola nato,no se a que te refieres con la ley de watt porque no existe.


----------



## Nato_msc (Nov 27, 2005)

Lo de la ley e watt me refiero a la formula relacionada a los watt, creo que se sobre entiende, por cierto gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## rosito (Dic 6, 2005)

hola: 

Existe tambien la ley de kirchoff 1 y 2  una de ellas es que, las corrientes entrantes en un nodo ( o nudo) son igual a las salientes.

Las sumatoria de las fuentes es igual a la sumatoria de las caidas de tension en las cargas.

En paralelo se suman para sacar la resistencia equivalente  haciendo el producto entre  ellas y esta dividida por la suma de las mismas 
La tension en el paralelo es = ( lo que varia es la corriente ) esto se produce en forma inversa con un circuito serie


----------



## pablitarq (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola.

quizas con la ley de watt se refiera a la de potencia qe esta dada por la siguiente formula 
P=V.I donde P=Potencia V=Tension I=Corriente, espero qe sirva de ayuda.


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola: en la electronica hay muchisimas leyes fisicas que rigen el funcionamiento de los distintos componentes que se usan. Pero basicamente tenes: De campo electrico y magnetico (Ley de Ampére, Ley Biot-Savart, Ley de Ampére Generalizada, Maxwell), toda la parte de teoria de bandas para el estudio de semiconductores, que se estudia en cuantica, y ademas tenes para trabajar mas sobre la electronica en si que son las leyes de Ohm, Kirchoff, tenes teoremas como superposicion, sustitución, thevenin, norton... etc. Todos sirven para resolver ciertos problemas en los circuitos.

Saludos...!


----------

